# The Better Marriage Blanket



## David Baxter PhD (Apr 30, 2010)

YouTube - Better Marriage Blanket


----------



## Andy (Apr 30, 2010)

lol That would have been great with my one boyfriend who thought (and probably still thinks with his wife) that the Dutch Oven was the funniest thing to wake up to once in awhile.


----------



## busybee (May 1, 2010)

Is this for REAL?? OMG. What will they come up with next. LOL LOL


----------

